# PLAYERUNKNOWN'S BATTLEGROUNDS RX 580 wird zu warm



## samsung786 (12. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

Ich hab folgendes Problem: 

Wenn ich PUB spiele wird die Grafikkarte zu warm und die Lüfter drehen voll auf. Die Grafikkarte wird bis zu 80 grad warm und die Lüfter drehen bei 80% Leistung, auch wenn ich die Grafikeinstellung auf Niedrig stelle ändert sich nicht. Ich Überwache die Werte immer im OSD mit Afterburner.
Bei anderen Spielen wird die Grafikkarte nicht so warm und da drehen die Lüfter auch nicht so stark.

Mein System: 

i5-7500
RX 580 8GB RED DEVIL
16GB RAM DDR4


----------



## claster17 (12. Juli 2017)

Wie sehen Gehäuse und Belüftung aus?


----------



## Acandri (12. Juli 2017)

Solange du es nicht geändert hast, sind die 80°C die obere Zieltemperatur der Lüftersteuerung. Je nach Last und Belüftung, wird diese in der Regel schnell erreicht.

Die Wärmeentwicklung lässt sich auch gut mit einer geringeren Spannung senken.
Bei meiner RX480 Red Devil konnte ich z.B. den Takt auf 1350MHz steigern und dennoch die Spannung auf 1,12V senken.


----------



## samsung786 (12. Juli 2017)

claster17 schrieb:


> Wie sehen Gehäuse und Belüftung aus?




Gehäuse ist das Sharkoon VG5-W mit 3x BE QUIET PURE WINGS 2 120MM Lüfter



Acandri schrieb:


> Solange du es nicht geändert hast, sind die 80°C die obere Zieltemperatur der Lüftersteuerung. Je nach Last und Belüftung, wird diese in der Regel schnell erreicht.
> 
> Die Wärmeentwicklung lässt sich auch gut mit einer geringeren Spannung senken.
> Bei meiner RX480 Red Devil konnte ich z.B. den Takt auf 1350MHz steigern und dennoch die Spannung auf 1,12V senken.



Andere haben auf YouTube mit der gleichen Grafikkarte nicht die gleiche Wärmeentwicklung. Die Grafikkarte wird nur bei PUB so warm, auch wenn alles auf niedrig ist.


----------



## Mitchpuken (15. Juli 2017)

Andere auf youtube haben auch andere Situationen. Da spielen noch weitere Faktoren mit als nur die Grafikkarte. Wie sind denn sonst die Werte in anderen Games? Wie ist die gpu Last im Vergleich zu PUBG? Stell mal die Auflösung noch zusätzlich auch 1280*720 um ein cpu Limit zu erzeugen (je nach cpu natürlich).


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. Juli 2017)

Das liegt einfach an PUBG an sich. Das Spiel erhitzt meinen Computer selber ziemlich gut, sogar mehr als Crysis 3.


----------



## Mitchpuken (15. Juli 2017)

Muss ich widersprechen. Bei mir limitiert der Xeon weit früher als die 970. Versuche die Tage aber auch Einstellungen zu finden um möglichst viele fps zu halten. Ist seit langer Zeit das "kühlste game" für meine gpu. Auch, wenn ich die gpu auf 99% Dauerlast zwinge (<60fps) dann ist die Karte kühler als zB bei Witcher 3 oder Dirt Rally


----------



## IronAngel (23. Februar 2018)

samsung786 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hab folgendes Problem:
> 
> ...




Spielst du in Full HD oder welche Auflösung ? Wenn die Karte ausgelastet wird und davon gehe ich aus, dann wird die Karte nunmal lauter. In deinen anderen Games wird sich die Karte vielleicht langweilen. Aber 80 % Lüfter Umdrehungen sind echt viel. Die 80 Grad sind wohl normal. Der Kühler kämpft halt mit der Leistungsaufnahme schätze ich, also der Kühler ist ******** kann man so sagen. 

Da gibt es kaum Spielraum, undervolten, Takt  und Powertarget senken hilft vielleicht. Man muss halt bedenken das die OC Karte am limit läuft und somit auch viel Spannung braucht. Vielleicht auch mal überlegen die Karte einfach zu verkaufen, noch gibt es gutes Geld dafür, die Miner stehen ja auf AMD Karten.

hier ein Test von der Karte.

PowerColor Radeon RX 580 Red Devil Golden Sample im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------

